# First time haunter looking for cheap props.



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is my first year being a haunter and im trying to make as many props as i can but sometimes you run out of time for certain props and just need to buy them, I cant afford 2 thousand dollars for 1prop even 100 is a bit high, does anyone know where i kould find cheap, high quality props for a reasonable price????? if so i would love it if you comment the links or any other comments, thanks all


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As far as retail Halloween props are concerned, "cheap" and "high quality" are almost always mutually exclusive. The cheapest high quality stuff is built by the haunter. Can you be a bit more specific as to what you're looking for? Full body size props, animatronics, smaller static stuff? So much to choose from but realistically even some of the smaller things can be pricey so $100.00 isn't going to go far unless you opt to make some stuff yourself. also, if this is your first year, try not to get caught up doing too much if you're on a limited budget. Get a few select things and maybe a mix of store bought/home made. You can add to the collection each subsequent year. Do you have a particular theme in mind?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Some great filler props are tombstones, and are quite easy to make out of insulation styrofoam that you can find at any home depot. Signage can be made out of scrap pieces of wood, or pallets. Coffins can be cobbled together from pallets as well. There are numerous threads here that have invaluable information about finding or making props on a budget.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agree on the quality, most of the store bought stuff is not high quality. I like to use pieces of store bought stuff and ,make my own high quality stuff. $100 doesn't go very far when it comes to props I'm afraid. A nice mask and some old thrift store clothes and some cheap PVC though and you can make one heck of a cool zombie or monster.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

uhm its a zombie ish theme lol and i know but being 14 has its price problems XD


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

thanx ill be sure too pick them up


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the site.

I did my first haunt when I was around 12-13 with a $0 budget. It was so much fun that I've been doing it ever since. Even now I only spend about $300-500 total each year - but we've accumulated so many props over the years that we have plenty and don't need to spend tons.

I would recommend starting with the things you NEED. For example: lights, a fog machine, black robes/costumes, signs to put up to advertise, building materials, sound/music. I would start with those. Choose where your haunt is going to take place (inside or outside)? That has implications on what you need. Props aren't nearly as important as the basics I mentioned above. Plus you can get creative and use household items as props. As someone said earlier, you can make some awesome tombstones out of foam. I made 5 large ones for about $40 and they look better than anything you can find in the store.

Hope this helps!
charlie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're not going to find "high quality" and "cheap" unless you get lucky find something at a yard sale or on Craig's list. That's why most of the folks here make their own props. We almost all started small and add to our haunts each year. My advice is don't try to do too much in one shot.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I just built an intire pirate ship out of free wood I got from a local plant, they would have had to pay for the wood to go to the dump, it would have been sitting in the dump for years! recycle! we both win! I could build a coffin, pillers, headstones ect.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

charlie said:


> Hi, welcome to the site.
> 
> I did my first haunt when I was around 12-13 with a $0 budget. It was so much fun that I've been doing it ever since. Even now I only spend about $300-500 total each year - but we've accumulated so many props over the years that we have plenty and don't need to spend tons.
> 
> ...


very helpfull ill start looking for bargains on those right away. Thanx for your help


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> You're not going to find "high quality" and "cheap" unless you get lucky find something at a yard sale or on Craig's list. That's why most of the folks here make their own props. We almost all started small and add to our haunts each year. My advice is don't try to do too much in one shot.


thanx ill keep it in mind


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> I just built an intire pirate ship out of free wood I got from a local plant, they would have had to pay for the wood to go to the dump, it would have been sitting in the dump for years! recycle! we both win! I could build a coffin, pillers, headstones ect.


thats sooooo awesome  sounds amasing haha you got lucky with the woood! happy haunting


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

you never know what you can get for free until you ask


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> you never know what you can get for free until you ask


I second that statement!!! This will be our 3rd year and I have been on a full court press since Nov. 1st of last year. I have accumulated old netting from the local High Schools, tons of free pallets from almost everywhere, Old light fixtures from construction sites. Honestly this year is the first year we have really spent any money.

Our first year was more of a display than anything else. I brought a bunch of random things outside and threw blood all over the place. It was really rough and had almost not theme other than blood. I had 1 lonely strobe light, a $20 smoke machine and my favorite Slayer CD. People loved it.

The second year I think I spent around $250 total for the year. We actually did a walk through haunt. Not a ton of props, mainly lots of smoke, strobe lights from Craigslist and about 7 of us screaming at the kids. This year is when everything will change. I know the direction I intend on taking my haunt so I aggressively pursue the items I need. I check out Craigslist 10 ties a day. I have found more than 90% of the things I have bought on there.

What ever you do, do not give up or get dioscouraged at all!!! I guarantee you that anything you do will be 100 times better than any of your neighbors!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I started by doing a large Christmas display, which I still do. The first year I went fairly small and still spend about $1,500.

Now I an adding a Halloween. The best part about Halloween is that you CAN do it cheap and still do a really great job. This is the part that I find to be the most fun. Building things that no one else has and are totally unique. I also have discovered that I can use parts of the Halloween display for my Christmas display.

Here are a few things that are projects that I have done, I am currently working on, and I plan on doing in the next year or two.

All of them are really cheap and not hard to do. They do take a few basic tools, but you can actually get by without having that many if you need to. I just happen to have nearly all of them from other projects I am working on at home.

So, here is my list:

1. A Flying Crank Ghost, jumping spiders and a dangling crank spider. They all use basically the same mechanical parts and vary only in what you have hanging from them. (for Christmas I am going to try giant snowflakes made for Styrofoam.)

2. Tombstones. There are some really really ones you can find on the internet. These skills can also be expanded into other, larger props and even adapted for use with Christmas stuff. (Imagine a Christmas cut out that is made for Styrofoam instead of wood, and is layered sop that you have a 3D effect.)

3. An electric chair. Easily made for a old gray fence that someone is replacing and a few odd parts.

4. A 7 foot tall Grim Reaper made form monster. Big, scary and you'll have the only one in town. If you ask around ad do some major savaging, I'll bet to can put together this one together for less than $10-$15. After you have assembled the parts you can do it all in a few hours over one weekend.

Here is a link to a very nice prop. It is one of my all time favorites. If you want to copy it and do not mind spending the time to scavenge the wood for the frame, some leftover paint and sheet rock mud. I'll bet the you could eveh build this baby for less that $40-$50 dollars. If you bought a prop like this it would cost you upwards of several hundred dollars.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=592&pictureid=6013

My point is that half the fun is facing the challenge of making something special, unique and totally yours. All you have to do is to learn a few basic skills, think a bit outside the box, and be willing to but in the time and effort.

Oh, and be willing to accept the challenge!


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> you never know what you can get for free until you ask


amen to that


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

DynomiteDaniel said:


> I second that statement!!! This will be our 3rd year and I have been on a full court press since Nov. 1st of last year. I have accumulated old netting from the local High Schools, tons of free pallets from almost everywhere, Old light fixtures from construction sites. Honestly this year is the first year we have really spent any money.
> 
> Our first year was more of a display than anything else. I brought a bunch of random things outside and threw blood all over the place. It was really rough and had almost not theme other than blood. I had 1 lonely strobe light, a $20 smoke machine and my favorite Slayer CD. People loved it.
> 
> ...


Wow sounds great


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

typoagain said:


> I started by doing a large Christmas display, which I still do. The first year I went fairly small and still spend about $1,500.
> 
> Now I an adding a Halloween. The best part about Halloween is that you CAN do it cheap and still do a really great job. This is the part that I find to be the most fun. Building things that no one else has and are totally unique. I also have discovered that I can use parts of the Halloween display for my Christmas display.
> 
> ...


Hahaahaa thats awesome iill have to fit it into my schedule haha


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the zombie theme, I'd scrounge pallets and make a bunch of half or quarter depth coffins and toe-pinchers and have them spread out with fresh dirt around them to make them look like they just broke through the surface of the ground. Headstones/gravestones made from wood, cardboard, or foam would also help your scenes. Don't worry about making them all detailed with wild artwork or inscriptions, and don't worry about making them all large in size either. Old - ancient stones get worn away by weather and time, and in a cemetery, you can't read stones that are more than two or three rows away from you, so just having the first few rows of stones readable and the ones behind beat up and illegible will fit nicely with your theme.
Total cost? Your time to scrounge the materials, nails, and paint to complete the projects. There are tons of great looking stones and patterns, pick a style and stick with it for your graveyard. Having wildly ornate Victorian tombstones next to rickety looking wood crosses that look like they belong on boot hill will make both look out of place.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Live actors with a little make up is makes for some great scares. It is also cheap. They can lay by a tomb stone just wiggling around, or pop up and from behind one. Even just walking behind someone can freak them out. But be sure to take time and teach any actors you use. Never ever touch anyone that comes in your haunt. Don't try to get up really close in their face. If a small kid is freaky out or crying, move on. Remember you are trying to give them all a good time. Give your actor lines for their area that they are not allowed to cross. A simple clown walking through can holding a fake head in one hand can drive some people nuts. Use only people you can trust to follow your rules. If they will not listen to you. It can be a very bad experience for you the tot's and the actor. I have seen small girls just over 4 ft didn't weigh over 90 lbs. Get punched by a 170lb pound father with 2 kids, at Busch Gardens. Because she scared him. So always remember you are doing it for fun!


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> For the zombie theme, I'd scrounge pallets and make a bunch of half or quarter depth coffins and toe-pinchers and have them spread out with fresh dirt around them to make them look like they just broke through the surface of the ground. Headstones/gravestones made from wood, cardboard, or foam would also help your scenes. Don't worry about making them all detailed with wild artwork or inscriptions, and don't worry about making them all large in size either. Old - ancient stones get worn away by weather and time, and in a cemetery, you can't read stones that are more than two or three rows away from you, so just having the first few rows of stones readable and the ones behind beat up and illegible will fit nicely with your theme.
> Total cost? Your time to scrounge the materials, nails, and paint to complete the projects. There are tons of great looking stones and patterns, pick a style and stick with it for your graveyard. Having wildly ornate Victorian tombstones next to rickety looking wood crosses that look like they belong on boot hill will make both look out of place.


woww your smart XD we gotta talk motr seriously!!! Great ideas ill be dure to find the area of the stones im trying to do thank you and the coffins 1/2 out of the grounds is a great!!! idea ill keep it in mind thanx again


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> Live actors with a little make up is makes for some great scares. It is also cheap. They can lay by a tomb stone just wiggling around, or pop up and from behind one. Even just walking behind someone can freak them out. But be sure to take time and teach any actors you use. Never ever touch anyone that comes in your haunt. Don't try to get up really close in their face. If a small kid is freaky out or crying, move on. Remember you are trying to give them all a good time. Give your actor lines for their area that they are not allowed to cross. A simple clown walking through can holding a fake head in one hand can drive some people nuts. Use only people you can trust to follow your rules. If they will not listen to you. It can be a very bad experience for you the tot's and the actor. I have seen small girls just over 4 ft didn't weigh over 90 lbs. Get punched by a 170lb pound father with 2 kids, at Busch Gardens. Because she scared him. So always remember you are doing it for fun!


damnnn is shee okay???????? and i will thanx


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

scarrycher said:


> you never know what you can get for free until you ask


Aye, and to that end, check out your local Freecycle list. I've scored a few building materials for free that others were giving away as junk. It never hurts to ask, but be sure to follow your local lists guidelines for posted "wanted" emails.

As others have said, quality and price tend to be at opposite ends of the spectrum. You're really best off building your own stuff. Make a list of what you want to build, divide it into "must haves", "would be nice", and "if you still have time".

There are a ton of budgets projects on here (check out some of the gems in the $20 prop challenge!) and cheap materials are all around with the right viewpoint. 

Also, I highly recommend checking out Stolloween's paper mache site. You can work wonders with paper you'd otherwise just throw away!

And lastly, recruit a friend of two. They make great "props" that can yield a great scare when they suddenly move :jol:


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

wandererrob said:


> Aye, and to that end, check out your local Freecycle list. I've scored a few building materials for free that others were giving away as junk. It never hurts to ask, but be sure to follow your local lists guidelines for posted "wanted" emails.
> 
> As others have said, quality and price tend to be at opposite ends of the spectrum. You're really best off building your own stuff. Make a list of what you want to build, divide it into "must haves", "would be nice", and "if you still have time".
> 
> ...


Amen to that haha but whats the site called?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The two site wandererrob mentioned are www. freecycle.org (you have to be a member to read posts on that site) and www.stolloween.com.

BB


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Oops, sorry. Forgot to paste the links. 

Thanks, Roxy, for picking up my slack


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Make sure to check out the dollar tree stores as well, they usually have good things to use for fillers. For a dollar you can't really go wrong. They usually start getting Halloween items in around August. I love the dollar tree, a lot of us rework their props. Good luck and happy haunting.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It's amazing what you can build from scraps - you just need a little imagination. Good luck!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If you can locate some pvc through craigslist or freecycle or on the side of the road, you can make static zombies. Thrift store clothes or old stuff you can't wear any longer will work also.

A lot of us started with only a couple of props. I started out with a stuffed Ms. Bates, a Bates Motel sign and a cheap strobe. 

Offer to clean out your neighbors junked-up garage and ask to keep the scraps you can use. Wood, paint, pvc, boxes, nails, screws....etc. 
My neighbor offered to pay me to help him organize his garage.

'oops' paint from Lowes or Home Depot can be used to age some tombstones, which is really cheap. 

The volunteer actors are a good idea. They can dress themselves and provide their own make-up. Just have snacks and drinks available for them.

I keep a jar for pocket change. Every year I manage to save around 100- 150 dollars throwing change and extra bills in there. I don't miss it, and I have guilt-free money to use for props.

Garage Sales...Look on Craigslist with 'halloween' as your search term. People move and sell everything. You can find cheap masks, clothes to tear up and lots of other items really cheap. You have to look often, though.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Check my post out if you want free building material.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=631144


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you can make tombstones out of Fed-X boxes...
I made huge teeth for my house my carving up 2 old baby mattresses & painting them...

Welcome to the world of Cheap...you will now look at everything differently, looking at trash piles & wondering , "Could I USE that??" 

Paper mache will be your friend...its very cheap, easy..and you can make just about anything.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

i remember my first haunt it was 2009 i had a budget of 2 bucks what i did and still do is a cemetery theme i went dumpster diving and got cardboard and all sorts of things that i used my first tomb stones were mae of thin cardboard with grey makeup on them and holding it up was a stick that i sharpened and ducttape holding the stick on I had a fog machine lying around and the 2 dollers was spent on candy in which i got a giant bag at target it was great just think cheap and free there are so many possibilitys for a great haunt even the cheapest of things can be the best


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Seriously true. We started out with wooden tombstones and a dummy made of old stuffed clothing. Sometimes, its the scare factor/anticipation that makes it good, not the STUFF.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Work with what you have on hand*

We've been doing illusions, props, whole sets for haunted attractions for nearly twenty years and it never fails at that some point you have to learn to work with what you have on hand and make it work.
When we have deadlines to meet for an attractions opening day some way, some how it always gets done.
That would probably explain why my employees all have newer cars that are missing parts we keep........borrowing.
If you look around and let your imagination run wild and free you would be surprised at what you can come up with.
Just be safe in what ever you do because there's no call for short cutting on safety.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Also keep an eye on your local thrift shops. They tend to toss a lot of stuff because it's damaged or broken. Those kinds of shops aren't really set up to do any repair work. You can find tons of stuff that will be helpful. At my local one they've had a bunch of bogeyboards where there had been a rope or leash that had been ripped out, or there was enough damage to the board that nobody would buy it. Pre-made tombstones just waiting for paint! They toss clothing, TVs, mattresses, cribs, broken dolls, and all kinds of other stuff too. For you, this is all free, just keep in mind you have to get it home and store it. Look for construction sites or home remodels, they often have old doors and scrap wood, drywall, paneling, etc. they just put in a dumpster to get tossed. Ask them before you take anything though.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Jboybrown said:


> uhm its a zombie ish theme lol and i know but being 14 has its price problems XD


Maybe I missed this, but we _are_ talking about a _home_ haunt, right?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> you can make tombstones out of Fed-X boxes...
> I made huge teeth for my house my carving up 2 old baby mattresses & painting them...
> 
> Welcome to the world of Cheap...you will now look at everything differently, looking at trash piles & wondering , "Could I USE that??"
> ...


Heck yes - never throw anything out - you just never know when you can find something to use it for.


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

dead hawk said:


> i remember my first haunt it was 2009 i had a budget of 2 bucks what i did and still do is a cemetery theme i went dumpster diving and got cardboard and all sorts of things that i used my first tomb stones were mae of thin cardboard with grey makeup on them and holding it up was a stick that i sharpened and ducttape holding the stick on I had a fog machine lying around and the 2 dollers was spent on candy in which i got a giant bag at target it was great just think cheap and free there are so many possibilitys for a great haunt even the cheapest of things can be the best


 a 2 dollar budget :O wow xD i got like a few hundredd bux to work with lol


----------



## Jboybrown (Apr 6, 2012)

kentuckyspecialfxdotcom said:


> We've been doing illusions, props, whole sets for haunted attractions for nearly twenty years and it never fails at that some point you have to learn to work with what you have on hand and make it work.
> When we have deadlines to meet for an attractions opening day some way, some how it always gets done.
> That would probably explain why my employees all have newer cars that are missing parts we keep........borrowing.
> If you look around and let your imagination run wild and free you would be surprised at what you can come up with.
> Just be safe in what ever you do because there's no call for short cutting on safety.


ill have to see if we have a thrift store around here sounds lliike heaven


----------

